# Truefire, anyone used them ?



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

So I recently discovered Truefire website because of Andy Timmons - my favorite player, wow its just amazing website with so munch good info and make my jaw drop !!
They have so much course and DVD but for me it's the problem, I don't know which course to true !!
Let's say I'm about middle of beginner to intermediate, let's say I want to focus more on improvise, scales, chord progression, theory but don't want to get bored, any suggestion guys ?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I am using it regularly. I purchase annual plan when they have it on sale - typically $120, and on rare occasions $99.
There are a lot of courses and they recently (re)introduced learning paths, which for you I think will be really good and helpful.

Do the trial and see how it goes?


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks ! no I didn't check the triad yet, I just finished Andy Timmons course, what a great course and concept he throw in.

So if you have annual plan, can you download the course for offline use ? Or you still have to buy them individually


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

metallica86 said:


> So if you have annual plan, can you download the course for offline use ? Or you still have to buy them individually


No, with the annual plan you can watch anything anytime but only online.
For offline, you still have to buy them


----------



## emoshurchak (Feb 13, 2017)

You can preview the courses to get a good idea of the content. I usually wait for their sales and buy the download versions which cost less. Some of their courses are great but as you say, the sheer number and variety is staggering!


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, so far I have my eye on some of the course, only downsize is we can't download with the membership...
But they have the app on iphone and with my PC which is great tool if I decide to buy the download version.
Any other course suggestion would be much appreciated


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Check out Robbie Calvo, his courses are really good and easy to follow!


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for that, I check his course all day today, love it !!, will buy the Sweet note for sure !


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Check out Carl Brown lessons on guitarlessons365 - he is one of my fave online guitar instructors. 

Big Andy Timmons fan here too


----------



## emoshurchak (Feb 13, 2017)

Analogman said:


> Check out Robbie Calvo, his courses are really good and easy to follow!


I'll second Robbie. Have several of his courses and really enjoy them.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks guys, I bought Sweetnote and loving it, really like his style and music melody


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

another to check out is Jeff McErlain. I took lessons with Jeff a few years back - monster player and instructor.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Man I have been addicted to their site for a few years now. For me, my fav instructors are Jason Laughlin, Chris Buono and Jeff McErlain - they are stellar players and teachers.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I 3rd Alex and Macki's suggestions - love those instructors and their courses


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, I like Chris Buono style too, he's force you to play in a structure and Robbie Calvo also great teacher, really like his music so far.

Any course you guys can recommend for me ? I'm looking to find a simple Improvisation over chords, like which chords suite for which scale etc...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

metallica86 said:


> Thanks guys, I like Chris Buono style too, he's force you to play in a structure and Robbie Calvo also great teacher, really like his music so far.
> 
> Any course you guys can recommend for me ? I'm looking to find a simple Improvisation over chords, like which chords suite for which scale etc...


I highly recommend to check out Frank Gambale's online school. He has a "Blues" course that will help any level of player develop his or her improvisational skills. He also has other courses. For me, Gambale's teaching style really works and he communicates really well - he has the ability to take complex topics and make them simple. The blues course starts with simple lines and gets more advanced throughout the course.

http://www.frankgambaleonlineguitarschool.com/


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

I just renewed my annual All Access membership over Easter weekend when they had the 50% off sale - comes to $130 CDN for year of All Access which is a sweet deal! I've been digging deeper into the courses and while I do take some courses in their entirety, most of the time I just cherry pick what I'm after using the educators I prefer. I recently got hooked on Brad Carlton's stuff and woah....what a monster! His stuff has been a real rut buster for me lately. Scale Form Logic Vol. 1 REALLY opened my eyes about the ole' standby minor pentatonic - something I've been using for 20 years but he introduced so many new ways of approaching it that's it's been a complete eye opener for me recently. 

Question - does anyone ever "buy" and download a course? I don't really see why you ever buy a course nowadays in addition to paying for all access? It seems most of us have 24/7 internet access so it kinda defeats the purpose of using it offline doesn't it?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

emoshurchak said:


> You can preview the courses to get a good idea of the content. I usually wait for their sales and buy the download versions which cost less. Some of their courses are great but as you say, the sheer number and variety is staggering!



I do that too. As mentioned the Chris Buono lessons are terrific. The Oz Noy, David Grissom and Robben Ford courses are also great. All four of the guys mentioned are not only monster players but excellent instructors.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

emoshurchak said:


> You can preview the courses to get a good idea of the content. I usually wait for their sales and buy the download versions which cost less. Some of their courses are great but as you say, the sheer number and variety is staggering!



I do that too. As mentioned the Chris Buono lessons are terrific. The Oz Noy, David Grissom and Robben Ford courses are also great. All four of the guys mentioned are not only monster players but excellent instructors.


----------



## camer138 (Apr 6, 2007)

Currently working on Chris Buonos funk fission. Great course. Also loads of great jazz courses on there too by farheed haque and sheryl bailey. I use truefire pretty much everytime i really want to practice


----------

